# Campsite in Essex open next month?



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We are traveling down to Essex next month and need a campsite for 2 nights.

We would like it to be handy for visiting Cranhams (Motorhome dealer) 

Has anyone got any recomendations that are not to far away and open? We have had a quick look in the MHF campsite Reviews and there is nothing sutable.

Richard...


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Why not ring Cranhams and ask them,they may be able to let you park up and stay there;unless of cours it is a contentious visit!!


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Bigfoot, 

You can stay out side Crahanms no problem but it is noisey.

Last time we were there the road was very busy, but we have never been there on a night, does anyone know if it gets quiet later on?


Richard...


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Richard- give one of these a ring. The one at horndon on the hill ( Basildon ) is the nearest ,but they are all comfortably near.

The top two are CL'S

Aldborough Hall Farm

Mrs S A Rudge
Aldborough Hall Farm
Aldborough Road North
Ilford
IG2 7TD
England

Telephone - 020 8590 5882

Leacroft

Mr B Pratt
Leacroft
South Hill
Horndon-on-the-Hill
Stanford-le-Hope
SS17 8PJ
England

Telephone - 01375 643548 or (m) 07932 137660

Woodland Camp Site 

Manor Rd
Lambourne End
Abridge
Romford
Essex
RM4 1NB
Tel: 0208 559 9310 

Just to add that I haven't stayed at any of them as they are too near to me. Also not sure if the two [email protected] are open all year, but I think woodland camp is.

steve

Edit.. Just checked. All three are open all year.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks Steve


I will have a ring around tomorrow.

Richard...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

:: Homestead :: is near us, and open from 1st March. It's a bit of a way from Cranham (about an hour), but it's a full-service site, with accessory shop attached, and pub 5 minutes' walk away.

And you can show us whatever it is you're going to Cranham's for :wink:

Gerald


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Looks a nice enough site Gerald and It would have been nice to see you all again ( I bet Jess is getting bigger?) But we could do with something a bit closer.

Richard...


----------



## Speagle (Dec 19, 2006)

Abbey Wood Caravan Club site is about 10 miles on the other (south) side of the Dartford Crossing. Mainly dual carriageway.


Seems like a quiet site in a wooded area but make sure that your unit meets with the low emmision zone conditions.

As I remember Cranham is roughly 5 minutes from the tunnel on the north side. 

If you go to Abbey wood site the local train is 5-6 minute walk and train takes 25 minutes to Charing Cross if you are interested.

I only live about three miles from the site.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks we did think of Abbey Wood as on the map it looks close, but I thought it might take well over an hour to travel due to the Dartford crossing?

Another site we have though of is Commons Wood, a bit further but might be closer in time.

Or am I worrying about the M25 for nothing? I only use it once a year on the way to Dover so I have no idea of how busy it is or the best time to travel.

Basically we are collecting a M/H from Cranhams and just wanted to stop close by for 2 nights encase we have any faults that need fixing.


Richard...


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

RichardnGill,

I dont know where Cranhams is, but if it is north of London then Lee Valley Park at Edmonton might suit you. It is 6 miles inside the M25..exit at junction 25 head and for the city.

This is the campsite that Gordon and I worked at last summer and can recommend it !!

If you need further details gizza PM

Jenny


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Aldborough Hall Farm, Mrs S A Rudge doesn't like motorhomes. 

Olley


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

RichardnGill said:


> Looks a nice enough site Gerald and It would have been nice to see you all again ( I bet Jess is getting bigger?) But we could do with something a bit closer.


I thought it would be a bit far.

UK Campsite shows one in Billericay http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=6907 and the AA reckon it's 11.2 miles from Cranhams (along a big, wide dual carriageway). Might be the easiest to get to.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Essex*

Give over fretting.

Park at Cranhams, forget the noise. It was n't too noisy when I was there in December - although I was only passing by and called in for a gossip rather than a kip over.

Get an extra bottle of wine in and to hell with the noise. 

As for the M25, piece of cake! The usual hold up are, in my opinion, from Cranhams to the tunnel.

Russell


----------

